# Viper 5706V Installation Help



## hungnguyen999 (Jan 4, 2018)

I install a Viper 5706V on a 2006 Lexus LS430, and getting "Remote start error"
On remote start 10 pin:
I connected Pin 2; Pin 5;Pin 9 together and to Battery Positive. 
Main Harness 6 Pin:
Pin 1 to Batt Pos; Pin 2 (black) to chassis Ground; Pin 3 to Siren Red (siren red/ black to GND);pin 5 to parking light.
24 Pin: 
pin 5 status output; pin 9 to hood Pin; Pin 13 to parking brake; pin 14 to factory Alarm disarm; pin 15 to door.

D2D to Xpresskit interface modulator.

when I remote start or manual start (Gray/ Black by touch to GND) my car (2006 LS430)dash light is On then Off 3 time then on my remote display "Remote Start Error". By a time dash light is On I got +12V at pin 4 IGN2 and Pin 8 ACC. But Not at pin 10 and pin7( 10-pin heavy gauge connector). Do I miss connect some thing or defect remote Start unit? Can any one Help me?
Thanks


----------

